# New to the game.



## Salem (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi everyone. I recently just bought my first fly rod. Ive been trying to get more and more into fishing as of late. But I'd really appreciate some solid locations to fish. Some, "secret spots" just a little more unknown or crowded. Ive done pineview reservoir, ogden river, and barely into weber river. Any location will help. Thank you for reading.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Provo River is always good for bending a fly rod.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

I recommend trying the High Uintas or the Boulders.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I like fishing the upper Provo along the Mirror Lake Highway. Not as crowded as some other areas. River isn’t as big and fish aren’t as educated as lower sections either so it is a good place to catch fish while learning and improving your skills.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Lee's ferry. Even if the fishing sucks the scenery is worth the trip, and the fishing never sucks. :grin:


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Where in UT are you located? The middle/lower Provo during the week usually isn't too bad.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If by new to the game, you mean you could use some practice, then I would find a local community pond close to you, preferably one with bluegill. Practice casting and hooking. Great fun and great practice.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm fairly new to flyfishing as well. I've had some success in the middle Provo, but if you go on the weekend, you'll not find a spot of your own unless you arrive early.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

No secret spots, few secret flies, it's mostly about proper technique. If you see someone that knows what they are doing ask for help.


----------

